# Torture room music?!?



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey guys.... Anyone know of any good songs to play in my torture room? I was thinking of Boogie man (White Zombie) and Bodies (Drowning Pool) but I would really like to have more. I don't want my "monsters" getting sick of hearing the same songs over and over again. Any suggestions??? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Just downloaded "night of the vampire" by 13th floor elevators / rocky erickson - not sure if it fits a torture room theme, but I like it.

charlie


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

BG - are you just looking for music to entertain your monsters or music that fits your torture chamber room?

Why not use instrumental theme songs from horror flicks?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Looking for harsh and punishing music? Ministry would be a good bet... something like Stigmata... of course if I were one of your actors after the 3rd play or so I'd probably come after either you or the sound system...

And don't forget video games! A lot of them have their background music as separate CD tracks on the disc; they play like any other CD. The original *Quake* has some very creepy ambience tracks on it, sound pretty disturbing (after all, the music was done by Trent Reznor, can't get much more disturbed than him)... *Quake II* has some good atmospheric rockers on it too.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

It's not music, but I have a couple of tracks that might work for you.http://johnnyspage.com/sound.htm

I think 'Labyrinth' sounds like dungeon halls deep underground. 'Crazy Room' I used to play in a room with strobe lights.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's my scene:
I have 2 torture room guys and one guy victim... The torture guys wear all black and a white apron with blood all over it... the victim is going to be locked in a ?lock? (the thing that holds your hands and head) There is a guillatine and a sign that says demon beheading in progress and a pile of "bodies" with no heads and of course a few heads rolling around. I have white sheets hanging all over with blood splatter and a trough with edible blood in it for the torture guys to drag their hands across and eat it... and the ground is covered in hay with blood drips all over. The torture guys are going to taunt the kids while the victim tries to warn them to run and which way to run. 
I'm not real sure what kind of music to even use... I was thinking well if in real life I was doing a demon beheading, what kind of music would I be listening to. Kinda like the tots stumbled upon this beheading. The guys would be going about their business until the tot's walk in, then they would say hey what are you doing here... something like that so I guess in a sense it would be music to entertain my monsters. Know what I mean? Or did I confuse ya? lol 
Thanks heresjohnny, you gave me a perfect track for my spider room, I'm going to use the crazy room track! 
Sorry for the short novel btw lol


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

What is the tempo of the scene? Are the executioners overly agitated (think lions in a cage) pacing, banging on things or is it slow and creepy?

You want the music to match the mood of the set.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

they are a bunch of teenage boys... lol they are loud and obnoxious lol banging on things and such..


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

Here are a few options.

Nine Inch Nails - Eraser (Denial-Realization Mix) 
Mudvayne - Dig
Static x - Bled for days
Slipknot - New Abortion
Rammstein - Feuer Frie! / Links 234
Soil - Halo
Bleeding Through - On Wings of Lead
Coal Chamber - Loco
White Zombie - I, Zombie
Rob Zombie - Superbeast / Meet the Creeper and of course Boogie Man

Not sure if this is the kind of stuff you want but it's something to think about.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you Bigreno! This should keep my monsters under control I wish I could use Dig but I need a clean version and don't know where to get one. Here's my play list as of right now....
Bodies
More human than human
Du Hast
Boogie Man
Loco
Feuer Frier
Meet the Creeper
Bled for Days
Halo

If anyone thinks of any more let me know! Thanks again guys!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I'm partial to Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden myself. Either Mob Rules by Sabbath with Dio singing, and I always thought Volume 4 sounded dark, heavy and creepy. Number of the Beast by Iron Maiden. If you have Zeppelin Song Remains the Same, the violen bow solo from Dazed and Confused is very creepy and sinister. At least to an old time rocker like me 



BooGirl666 said:


> Thank you Bigreno! This should keep my monsters under control I wish I could use Dig but I need a clean version and don't know where to get one. Here's my play list as of right now....
> Bodies
> More human than human
> Du Hast
> ...


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

If you want an editted version of Dig, try Walmart music downloads. I know all the albums they carry in the store are editted but I'm not sure about downloads. For $.88 a download it might be worth a try.


----------

